# Wax on Alloys?



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

If I were to use something like Meguiars hot wheels on alloys that were waxed after their previous wash would the Meguiars remove the wax?
Or is there any need to use hot wheels if the alloys had been waxed?

Cheers


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

If there waxed car shampoo should do the job


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

bigmac3161 said:


> If there waxed car shampoo should do the job


Cheers mate. Nice Mk7 by the way


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

depends what wax you mean. If you are using a dedicated wheel wax or something that is heat resistant then you should only need shampoo. If your just using a normal wax the heat produced will strip the wax in a few miles of driving and add no benefit.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Better still seal them with a wheel sealant for long lasting durability of a year a more.


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Zolasbackheel said:


> depends what wax you mean. If you are using a dedicated wheel wax or something that is heat resistant then you should only need shampoo. If your just using a normal wax the heat produced will strip the wax in a few miles of driving and add no benefit.


IME ....No it wont
Unless youre on a track, they dont get as hot as you think
BUT Sealant is better for long term durability


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Better still seal them with a wheel sealant for long lasting durability of a year a more.


I am sure Blueberry means the same thing, but a coating like Carpro DLUX or Gyeon Q2 Rim. I used Carpro and am very pleased with it.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Most waxes are ok, but actually attract more dust the first couple of times as they are still sticky / greasy. 
avoid the temptation to use a wheelcleaner, just use shampoo, and it will last a wile. 
Using FK1000P or Colli will last longer, but a normal wax is for normal driving suitable, I guess not many people here get their wheels that hot that they cannot touch them. 
Wax can easily stand 50-60 degrees (to hot too touch) otherwise it wouldn't give protection after 20 minutes in the sun.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It's not the temperature that the wheels will get to that is the issue, it's the high temperatures at which the brake dust is at when it hits the wheels surface


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Next time try to read,,,,

I believe this is the issue ,,, it's an acid cleaner, and it will for sure strip your wax,,,,


----------



## Faddio (Sep 11, 2014)

Megs hot wheels will strip the wax. If you want to go down the route of having that waxed look on wheels then you could seal them first for durability then add wax making sure enough time is left between sealing/waxing. The previous advise given about the wax being sticky and attracting more dust is very true and I have noticed before which is something to keep in mind. As for wheel cleaners, something like ag custom wheel cleaner or even bilberry diluted will be sufficient to clean without stripping the wax.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

year said:


> Next time try to read,,,,
> 
> I believe this is the issue ,,, it's an acid cleaner, and it will for sure strip your wax,,,,


Next time stay the f**k out of thread. I was only asking for advice on something I don't have yet


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, it IS the temperature that wheels reach (or can reach) when the vehicle is used. Most dedicated wheel waxes are hybrid. The reason being is natural waxes such as carnauba will flash off at temperatures above the 100 degree mark. This includes bodywork, Cars parked in summer sun, warm climates etc. The life of the protection of a carnauba wax is reduced. Even in the UK you'll notice this is summer.

Wheels that are painted can be cared for with any products designed for your paintwork.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The rate at which the high wheel temperature will degrade a wax used on wheels is pretty irrelevant when compared to the temperature of the brake dust that hits the wheel surface which is the main element that is bonding itself to the wheel surface

You are correct in what you say. But what I am suggested is that's not the issue with wheels sealants


----------



## ALLYCARSON (Sep 7, 2014)

try using autosmart g101 for cleaning wheels its paintwork safe and a good cleaner


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm using Chemical Guys Diablo Gel on my wheels which I sealed with their wheel guard about 5 weeks ago. Water behaviour is still the same and the dust still flies off from the first pass of a pressure washer. It claims to be PH neutral so that could have something to do with it.


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got wheels done in autobahn, washed using diluted bilberry and still strong beading a month on with weekly washes. 

As long as you avoid strong cleaners you should be ok.


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

Clean with bilberry seal with fk1000p


----------

